# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  Imu italiani residenti all'estero

## F&L

Visto e considerato che gli italiani residenti all'estero sono tenuti al versamento IMU considerando l'immobile come seconda casa in quanto è solo il comune che con il regolamento stabilirà  se è possibile considerarla come prima casa e poter usufruire delle agevolazioni relative, come ci si comporta per il versamento? codice 3918 il 50% per il Comune e 3919 il 50% per lo Stato con l'aliquota del 7,6 ma poi a dicembre se il Comune le considera abitazione principale il codice sarà 3912 ma sopratutto senza distinzione fra Comune e Stato.Non ci si pone il problema visto che oggi la normativa di base è quella stabilita dallo Stato? fra l'altro è molto facile sffettuare il versamento in acconto e a dicembre doverne chiedere il rimborso!

----------


## leges

> Visto e considerato che gli italiani residenti all'estero sono tenuti al versamento IMU considerando l'immobile come seconda casa in quanto è solo il comune che con il regolamento stabilirà  se è possibile considerarla come prima casa e poter usufruire delle agevolazioni relative, come ci si comporta per il versamento? codice 3918 il 50% per il Comune e 3919 il 50% per lo Stato con l'aliquota del 7,6 ma poi a dicembre se il Comune le considera abitazione principale il codice sarà 3912 ma sopratutto senza distinzione fra Comune e Stato.Non ci si pone il problema visto che oggi la normativa di base è quella stabilita dallo Stato? fra l'altro è molto facile sffettuare il versamento in acconto e a dicembre doverne chiedere il rimborso!

  Ecco come pagare l?Imu dall?estero - FISCOeTASSE.com   :Wink:

----------


## F&L

> Ecco come pagare l?Imu dall?estero - FISCOeTASSE.com

  Grazie mille anche se ho sempre il dubbio che il Comune decida di equipararle alle abitazioni principali e quindi aver versato degli importi superiori; ma siccome ho telefonato ad alcuni dei Comuni che mi interessano e non mi hanno saputo dire nulla ho deciso che appunto farò versare gli acconti come "altri fabbricati".
Grazie mille , buon lavoro a tutti.

----------


## leges

Buongiorno!
SITUAZIONE: italiano residente all'estero, paga IMU con F24, con procura (delega) ad un parente residente in italia.
QUESITO: l'F24 come va compilato?
Grazie

----------


## F&L

> Buongiorno!
> SITUAZIONE: italiano residente all'estero, paga IMU con F24, con procura (delega) ad un parente residente in italia.
> QUESITO: l'F24 come va compilato?
> Grazie

  Come ho scritto nel post precedente io ho deciso di far pagare con l'aliquota del 7.6 e quindi come seconda casa per cui con i codici 3918 il 50% per il comune  e 3919 il 50% per lo stato. Poi a dicembre vedrò in funzione dei regolamenti comunali se versare la differenza o chiedere il rimborso ( consapevole della difficoltà sopratutto riguardo la quota versata allo stato!!!!)

----------


## leges

> Come ho scritto nel post precedente io ho deciso di far pagare con l'aliquota del 7.6 e quindi come seconda casa per cui con i codici 3918 il 50% per il comune  e 3919 il 50% per lo stato. Poi a dicembre vedrò in funzione dei regolamenti comunali se versare la differenza o chiedere il rimborso ( consapevole della difficoltà sopratutto riguardo la quota versata allo stato!!!!)

  Non c'è dubbio che è così, almeno per quanto riguarda la mia situazione.
Piuttosto, il mio dubbio sulla compilazione dell'F24 riguarda:
1. inserisco tutti i dati dell'italiano resid. all'estero ed indico il c.c. di addebito quello dell'italiano che ha delega al pagamento?
2. il cod. fisc. del delegato dev'essere indicato nel riquadro del "contribuente", esattamente sotto i dati anagrafici dell'italiano resid. all'estero (per intenderci, nel campo: "C.F. del coobbligato, erede, ecc.")?

----------


## F&L

> Non c'è dubbio che è così, almeno per quanto riguarda la mia situazione.
> Piuttosto, il mio dubbio sulla compilazione dell'F24 riguarda:
> 1. inserisco tutti i dati dell'italiano resid. all'estero ed indico il c.c. di addebito quello dell'italiano che ha delega al pagamento?
> 2. il cod. fisc. del delegato dev'essere indicato nel riquadro del "contribuente", esattamente sotto i dati anagrafici dell'italiano resid. all'estero (per intenderci, nel campo: "C.F. del coobbligato, erede, ecc.")?

  Io metto tutti i dati dell'italiano residente all'estero con il domicilio fiscale lo stesso che si indica in unico cioè solitamente il comune dove risulta essere iscritto all'IRE. Il pagamento viene effettuato in una banca italiana da persona di sua fiducia.

----------


## leges

> Io metto tutti i dati dell'italiano residente all'estero con il domicilio fiscale lo stesso che si indica in unico cioè solitamente il comune dove risulta essere iscritto all'IRE. Il pagamento viene effettuato in una banca italiana da persona di sua fiducia.

  Come immaginavo!
Cosa mi sai dire in merito al quesito punto 2.?

----------

